# I think Lars' feet are still smoldering...



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

We went back to agility this weekend...the JWW run we had was super! But Lars almost landed on me over a jump and he dropped the bar. I was told it was a tough line for novice dogs...and it claimed a bunch of big dogs. I was super happy with the rest of the run though and it was really awesome.

Then in std, Lars showed me he still has gears I don't even know about. I lingered too long on a front cross and then there was the sonic boom...and he was gone. This pic http://www.pbase.com/barryrosen/image/134154476 is the jump before he flew into the wrong side of a tunnel. I was way behind him and there was no turning him off of his trajectory with that kind of momentum. The rest of the run was fine when I finally caught up with him on the a-frame. 

I am so buying this photo...it's ridiculously cool!

We're going back for round 2 tomorrow and let's hope the Q gods will smile upon us.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Barry always gets the best shots  There are quite a few that I'd like to order of Marge once I get some money together.

Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Super-Rottie!!! I love Lars pics 

Hope you had some good runs today!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

That is absolutely adorable. Look at that giant smile on his face as he floats over that jump at hyper speed. Love the leg extension in back and the tight curl in the front. That boy knows how to jump.


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

Even as a puppy, Lars just couldn't keep all four feet on the ground. I think it is his nirvana to be airborne.... 


Who says Rottweilers aren't really meant to do agility?? 

(and I did buy this pic. I got the 8 x 12" size and I should have it in a week.)


----------

